# what is a pc game to play thats actually good



## vro (Dec 29, 2014)

i just want a good game to play and to be free fuck this gay earth


----------



## Milovan (Dec 29, 2014)

.
Pong! 

.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

free? hmmm..not much that is super amazing free what about tf2? seems to be a usual fan fav.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 30, 2014)

cs:go is a pretty good FPS 
Xcom if you're looking for a turn based game with base building. 
it would help if we knew what kind of genres you like.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooded said:


> cs:go is a pretty good FPS
> Xcom if you're looking for a turn based game with base building.
> it would help if we knew what kind of genres you like.


he said free


----------



## Hooded (Dec 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> he said free


woops didn't even see that. well that limits it greatly. 
like sunni said tf2 is good but a bit dated. 
warframe is a third person action slasher free on steam 
world of tanks is free 
dota or league of legends if you like mobas
hearthstone a virtual card game from blizzard that is oddly addictive. that's all i got for now.


----------



## vro (Dec 30, 2014)

oh it doesnt have to be free i just want to be free from society i think all these new games are scams i liked older games like starcraft 1 i think the second one sucks and its a scam to


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

vro said:


> oh it doesnt have to be free i just want to be free from society i think all these new games are scams i liked older games like starcraft 1 i think the second one sucks and its a scam to


ohhh i thought oyu meant free 
well about the witcher series?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 30, 2014)

All games are free....
Just download em 

I liked all the hitman games.

If u want fellow human interactation then all the warcraft and first person games like battefield and cod are good.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

torontoke said:


> All games are free....
> Just download em
> 
> I liked all the hitman games.
> ...


i like to actually purchase games.. i enjoy giving my money to people who deserve it in the gaming industry but thats how i feel about it.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel the same way sunni
However i also dont like being ripped off.
Ive bought more than my fair share of games for $50 plus dollars and never played them a second time.
I believe now in a try it before i buy it type situation.
If i enjoy a game or play it often i gladly go buy the original.


----------



## postedup610 (Jan 1, 2015)

League of Legends is free.


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

vro really try the witcher series its amazing


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> vro really try the witcher series its amazing


Took me a while to get a handle on the controls, but once you get used to them and get drawn into the world, there are few games that have as fully realized universes (Maybe Dragon Age / Mass Effect / Fallout, but still not quite there) and deep compelling plot lines. You can tell the people who made it have a real and abiding love of the source literature. I second this recommendation.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 3, 2015)

Quake 3 is still the best shooter ever made. Quakelive = free Q3. 

It's hard though. Also unforgiving with huge skill disparity. The main attraction is trying to beat the other player. There are players you could play for the next 5 years and probably never kill. So keep it in mind. But there's no game that is more satisfying that exists on the computer.

No good shooters have been released in a long time. CS:GO is the only decent one and that's only if you only like military style shooters... I personally hate them.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

Quake 2 Railwarz was superior to any Quake 3 created.


----------



## Sk306 (Jan 5, 2015)

GTA V, if your computer will be able to play it on the higher end of the gfx scale it will be amazing when it comes out.. which should be soon.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 5, 2015)

8 ball pool


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 5, 2015)

i don't really play games, but i download them for my boy, he mostly likes the open world type games like GTA
these are some of the better new ones, will need a reasonable graphics card to run them though 

farcry 4
watchdogs
cod advanced warfare 
evil within 
assassins creed unity
dead rising 3

peace


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Hooded said:


> cs:go is a pretty good FPS.


never gets old 



OGEvilgenius said:


> Quake 3 is still the best shooter ever made. Quakelive = free Q3.


IDK about the best ever but Q3 arena was _the shit_


----------



## Ganju (Jan 5, 2015)

CS:S
CS:GO
Leauge of legends
World of warcraft
Diablo 2 (LOD)

is my fav all time games. im active in all of them lol


PM me for IGN Names.


----------



## 420KushPharm (Jan 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Quake 3 is still the best shooter ever made. Quakelive = free Q3.
> 
> It's hard though. Also unforgiving with huge skill disparity. The main attraction is trying to beat the other player. There are players you could play for the next 5 years and probably never kill. So keep it in mind. But there's no game that is more satisfying that exists on the computer.
> 
> No good shooters have been released in a long time. CS:GO is the only decent one and that's only if you only like military style shooters... I personally hate them.


Quake 3 arena is the best deathmatch..
Half life 2 is the best shooter


----------



## mudballs (Jan 7, 2015)

check out Tera Rising i got sucked up into that MMORPG. Age of Wushu. World of Tanks. Ministry of War. World of Warships all F2P with in game purchases


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Quake 2 Railwarz was superior to any Quake 3 created.


You might as well play military shooters if you prefer 1 shot 1 kill.

The level of depth this rather simple game provides is immense. I'm gonna assume Railwarz = Instagib. I'm not gonna say it isn't a fun way to blow some time, but it's missing many of the elements that really make the Quake series so incredible.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 9, 2015)

Guild Wars 2. MMOPG, no subscription fee, new content constantly added.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Ganju said:


> CS:S
> CS:GO
> Leauge of legends
> World of warcraft
> ...


you play wow? ally or horde?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> Guild Wars 2. MMOPG, no subscription fee, new content constantly added.


i tried so hard to get into GW ...and i couldnt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2015)

Dream Inducing Computer Game
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/dream-inducing-computer-game-lsd-dream.html


----------



## 420KushPharm (Feb 1, 2015)

I really really like the Deus Ex universe


----------



## AquariusPanta (Feb 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> i tried so hard to get into GW ...and i couldnt.


Same here; it was like once I played WoW, no other MMORPG could hold down my attention.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 3, 2015)

warframe
cs:go
gta v
diablo 3
dyling light
stardew valley
borderlands 2
the elder scrolls V: skyrim

etc etc


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (May 22, 2016)

League of Legends!


----------



## anony42017 (Jun 4, 2016)

vro said:


> i just want a good game to play and to be free fuck this gay earth


Fallout New Vegas with New Map pack! Private Message me.  It runs on most computers!!! I have Silent Hill and Resident Evil FREE. Sure I love to pay for my games which i do for my ps3 but for PC is different and if i can get it free... I'm going to GET it free LOL. It's funny seeing my friend spend over 100$ on FL studios when i could get the full version for free and not spend a penny! :O I'm just saying if you're smart enough and you know what you are doing. It's really not that hard.


----------

